# A years supply of craft fur for 50 cents?



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

At goodwill of course! I just have to keep them hid from my granddaughter.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

montagc said:


> Lol, what do those poor toys look like now?


In a couple weeks I'll have to post an "after" picture.  I've been looking everywhere for some craft fur long enough to tie some quarter and half ounce jigs and big streamers with and this stuff is perfect. Much nicer than what Bass Pro shops had.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

love it and thanks for the post and idea....I'll be on the look out now


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Brilliant and beautiful


----------

